# Central Texas Bottles



## webe992 (Jan 12, 2022)

I just got this Dr Legear’s Veterinary Remedies bottle! I’ve seen a photo of one before but never seen one in person. It will be a great addition to my Central Texas bottle collection.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 12, 2022)

Very cool bottle from before LeGear left Texas!  Congrats!


----------



## webe142 (Jan 12, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> Very cool bottle from before LeGear left Texas!  Congrats!


Where did he go?


----------



## webe992 (Jan 13, 2022)

webe142 said:


> Where did he go?


St Louis.


----------



## webe992 (Jan 13, 2022)

I also have this companion bottle.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 13, 2022)

I love it!  You are making me jealous!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2022)

Both great bottles, but that amber one is off the chain.


----------



## webe992 (Jan 17, 2022)

I recently acquired two of these “New to Collectors” hutches from Temple. They both have damage (internal cracks/fisheyes) but are whole and they are the only two known to exist at this time as far I know. It is nice to have two of a rare bottle as there is always someone out there interested and now I don’t have to tell them it’s NFS. This extra Temple hutch will be at the Central Texas bottle show next month for trade. The hutchbook listing is TX0686.5 for this new bottle. TEMPLE CANDY AND BOTTLING WORKS TEMPLE TEX REGISTERED.


----------



## webe992 (Feb 20, 2022)

I picked up some nice bottles at the central Texas bottle show the past few days.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 20, 2022)

The bottle with the fort is sweet


----------



## webe992 (Feb 20, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> The bottle with the fort is sweet


That would be Fort Concho out of San Angelo Texas.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 21, 2022)

Looks like you made out well!


----------



## webe992 (Feb 21, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like you made out well!


I was very happy with the items I acquired and I sold quite a few things as well!  It was a great show.


----------



## webe992 (Feb 23, 2022)

This is my amber Austin Morley’s flask set. I’m just missing the medium size of the Morley Drug Company.


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 6, 2022)

webe992 said:


> I recently acquired two of these “New to Collectors” hutches from Temple. They both have damage (internal cracks/fisheyes) but are whole and they are the only two known to exist at this time as far I know. It is nice to have two of a rare bottle as there is always someone out there interested and now I don’t have to tell them it’s NFS. This extra Temple hutch will be at the Central Texas bottle show next month for trade. The hutchbook listing is TX0686.5 for this new bottle. TEMPLE CANDY AND BOTTLING WORKS TEMPLE TEX REGISTERED.



Sizable bruises usually aren’t found in Hutches. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Aug 16, 2022)

webe992 said:


> I just got this Dr Legear’s Veterinary Remedies bottle! I’ve seen a photo of one before but never seen one in person. It will be a great addition to my Central Texas bottle collection.


Hey webe I Also Collect Central Texas Bottles I Will Send You A Photo Of No 1 . give me your opinion.


----------



## webe992 (Aug 17, 2022)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Hey webe I Also Collect Central Texas Bottles I Will Send You A Photo Of No 1 . give me your opinion.


That particular New Braunfels bottle is probably the most common one from that town but it is still a cool bottle.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Aug 17, 2022)

webe992 said:


> That particular New Braunfels bottle is probably the most common one from that town but it is still a cool bottle.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Aug 17, 2022)

You Are Right About The Bottle It Has not Ben Cleaned Inside I Was Afraid I Would Mess The Stopper Up .They Removed Your  Thread After I Ansewerd  It  So I Had To Find One Of Your Threads  To Get Back To You .I Don't Know Much About This Program But By My Mistakes I Get BY .Any way Heres Way To Get Back To Me You Have My Phone Number .It Is Working  Now .


----------



## sandchip (Aug 19, 2022)

My only Texas bottle, that showed up in Americus, Ga. of all places.


----------



## webe992 (Aug 19, 2022)

sandchip said:


> My only Texas bottle, that showed up in Americus, Ga. of all places.
> 
> View attachment 239181


Awesome! I'm not sure if you would be open to selling/trading it, but I'll be keeping my eyes out for something cool from Georgia!


----------

